# Question about saddles and panniers



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Howdy,

I picked up 5 saddles and 3 sets of panniers recently. 3 are matching sets (blue, teal and purple) and then 2 solo saddles (hunter orange and red). I also picked up a home made saddle from the rendy. So I find myself with to much equipment and not enough goats to use it all. Currently only have plans to keep two packers (Legion and Fred, now named Darius). But am going to keep 4 saddles in case the bug takes an even bigger hold . Anyways, this leaves me with 2 extra saddles (one of which is the home made one and the other the red saddle). The problem I am having I can not find the color I want for a saddle/pannier set. My herd colors are Maroon/Grey/Black and Id really like to have a maroon set. Does anyone know anyone who might be willing to make a custom colored set? If so I would then also need a set of hunter orange panniers to match my orange saddle. There is a link below to pictures of the saddles and panniers. Not sure who made them but would like to kinda stay in the same kind of "make and model" of both saddle cover and panniers.

So what I guess I really need to know is, what kind of saddles and panniers do you think these are? Any custom color makers out there? Anyone interested in a home made saddle, a saddle with a red cover, a teal saddle cover and matching panniers? Click the link for a few pictures. Thanks

http://trinitypackgoats.webs.com/apps/p ... d=14132301


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave all the gear in your pictures look like it is all from Northwest Packgoats except the flat plywood saddle. That is an old Oyhee wood Saddle.


----------

